
Thou, Robot: Humans remain in charge–for better and worse - jxramos
https://www.city-journal.org/html/thou-robot-15288.html
======
jxramos
Interesting to hear a take on the AI disruptions from someone outside of tech
but competent to comprehend key distinctions.

